# CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride -- NEXT RIDE -- December 6th



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 17, 2009)

*NEXT RIDE - Sunday - December 6th 2009*

the November 1st ride had over 70 riders on vintage balloon bicycles - Life is good

Come one --- come all to the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride ---

*Meet & Greet 9:30 am - ride Leaves 10:30 SHARP*

The Cyclone Coaster Sunday Ride is a family oriented ride that has attracted 70+ riders strong each month this year - NICE -

*go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the ride info & details*

ALL RIDERS WELCOME


we'll see you there - ride vintage 

Frank - cyclone coaster


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 5, 2009)

Bumpin the ride tomorrow up to to the top. See you there!


----------

